# Gulf Shores Gigging



## Slingnsting (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm heading over to Gulf shores July 28th-31st with the Family and whould love to take my dad and sister for a gigging stroll. Any pointers or direction from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Any places accessable with out a boat. We are staying at the Caribe. Never been there but I beleive it is on the bay side. If anyone will be around those dates shoot me an email and we could hook up.

Straight giggin to All and all a good night.

D


----------

